# Router Lift Above the table



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

After I made the Mortising jig for the router table, I thought that to bent under the bench every pass to lift the bit, is too much for my old back so I made a simple lift.

The lifting mechanism is located on the right side (behind the fence) so it will not interfere with any operation.

It takes some 30 seconds to install it and I'll probably improve a few things time and experience.

It works very smooth (after a drop of oil in the T-nut) and takes some 25 turns from "bit level with the table" (1/8" below) to "bit 1-3/8" above the table".

Regards
niki


----------



## BigWorm2005GT (Jul 11, 2007)

The best kind of solution... Simple, effective, and darn near foolproof.

Well done!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Niki,

Another Simple, huge improvement... to existing jig!!

You must set aside some time, like early in the morning, to do your creative thinking, then really nail more goodies for ALL to see!

Proving that that The Mother Invention is a Real Need for a Solution!

Thanks again for a good one!!

Do you crank it higher than the target... then, set it on the way down?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Now THAT my friend is an idea I will probably take the time to 'adapt'.:sold: 
Not as 'elegant' as the commercial ones --- but JUST as effective ---
and at about 1/4 the price.

Of course -- FIRST I have to invest in a plunge router. 
Unless you have some really creative idea how to add a shop-built holder so I could just take the router out of the base and install it in your lift.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you so much

Joe
I crank it up the required height (checked with caliper), set the plunge (depth) stop, lower the bit all the way down and during mortising, I just crank 3~4 turns after each pass till I hit the depth stop.

Cowboy
One think I must disagree with you  ...it's not 1/4 price...the threaded rod costs here around 60 Cents and if you add to it a few nuts and washers, it will come to $1...

Sorry but I don't have any experience with fixed base routers (in Europe, except the Trimmers, all the routers are Plunge type)...But they are so cheap in your country (M12V...USA=$120....Europe=$600...why? I don't know).

Regards
niki


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Niki, you ought to submit that to a wood working magazine.. I'll bet it's worth, at the very least, a new bandsaw, dust collector, or some cool tool..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Another fine Niki innovation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

simplenik said:


> Thank you so much
> . . . One think I must disagree with you  ...it's not 1/4 price...the threaded rod costs here around 60 Cents and if you add to it a few nuts and washers, it will come to $1...


ALL the better  
The hardware would cost a little more than that here -- plus I was including the cost of all the wood etc - worst case of having to buy everything from scratch.
But - yes - you are right -- even at that you are right ---
it would be much less than $20 -
($80 is the cheapest commercial one I have found here).

And to tell the truth -- I actually LIKE the less 'mechanized' look of the wood.
Gonna hold on to this til I get a new router.


----------



## patrick kane (Aug 26, 2010)

looks great do you prhaps have plans that you could post


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Patrick:

I enjoyed Niki's ideas. One of a kind individual. Alas, he is no longer active at Router Forums. I feel we lost a great contributor when Niki left. (Yes guys, I know he rubbed some the wrong way.)

Cassandra


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Cassandra said:


> Hi Patrick:
> 
> I enjoyed Niki's ideas. One of a kind individual. Alas, he is no longer active at Router Forums. I feel we lost a great contributor when Niki left. (Yes guys, I know he rubbed some the wrong way.)
> 
> Cassandra


Actually Cassandra, Niki is now deceased and truly missed everywhere.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the information, Bob. Sad to hear such a creative thinker has passed on.

Cassandra


----------

